# Bathroom exhaust fan directly above shower stall?



## adgjqetuo (Oct 21, 2011)

Are there any code restrictions with having a vent fan installed over a shower stall?

Back story:

Our master bathroom has a separate "room" for the toilet. Sort of like a walk-in closet but for the toilet. Above that toilet is the current and only vent fan which feeds out the roof. Since its in a separate room it doesn't do a whole lot for the shower steam. 

My idea would be to daisy chain a second fan off the original one in the attic and just add a "Y" vent connection so it vents outside. It may be annoying to have to use the switch in the toilet but I think I can live with that.

I'd like it to be above the shower tucked in the corner because centered on the ceiling next to the light globe may look odd IMO. 

If the fan is above the shower stall does it have to be GFI protected? Any other concerns?


----------



## adgjqetuo (Oct 21, 2011)

Forgot to attach the screenshot - this is the one currently installed above the toilet, I'd likely just get another one of these.


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

The instructions will call for gfi protection above the footprint of a tub or shower.


----------



## adgjqetuo (Oct 21, 2011)

Thanks for the response - so if I understand correctly, GFI would only be a good idea when it's directly over. If I place it a few feet away then it no longer required it?


----------



## sparky90 (Aug 1, 2014)

adgjqetuo said:


> Thanks for the response - so if I understand correctly, GFI would only be a good idea when it's directly over. If I place it a few feet away then it no longer required it?


If the fan is outside the footprint of the tub, no GFI if it is inside, yes.


----------



## sparky48 (Dec 24, 2014)

sparky90 said:


> If the fan is outside the footprint of the tub, no GFI if it is inside, yes.


+1 :thumbsup:


----------



## ritelec (Aug 30, 2009)

sparky90 said:


> If the fan is outside the footprint of the tub, no GFI if it is inside, yes.


This statement is confusing


----------



## Al_Amantea (Dec 27, 2014)

Well, what he means is this...

The footprint of the tub or shower is the area of the floor covered by the tub or shower stall. The ceiling directly above the tub or shower stall would be inside this footprint.

If you are installing the fan DIRECTLY ABOVE the tub or shower stall, then a GFCI breaker or outlet would be required to power the fan.

If you are installing installing the fan OUTSIDE of this area (even by as few as 6 inches) then no GFCI would be required.

If you have lighting directly over the tub or shower, this should already be GFCI protected, and you may be able to just tap into this circuit to power the fan. That way, the fan would come on anytime those lights are on. 
Just make doubly sure that they are gfci protected, and you would be covered on all bases.

If the lighting is NOT directly over the tub or shower, you can still use that circuit, but will need to provide GFCI protection for the fan if you install it OVER the shower or tub area...


----------



## stickboy1375 (Apr 28, 2012)

Al_Amantea said:


> If you have lighting directly over the tub or shower, this should already be GFCI protected, and you may be able to just tap into this circuit to power the fan. That way, the fan would come on anytime those lights are on.
> Just make doubly sure that they are gfci protected, and you would be covered on all bases.
> 
> If the lighting is NOT directly over the tub or shower, you can still use that circuit, but will need to provide GFCI protection for the fan if you install it OVER the shower or tub area...



Lighting over the tub is not required to be GFCI protected by the NEC, For whatever reason, fan manufactures require GFCI protection to appease the lawyers. This has always baffled me.


----------



## Al_Amantea (Dec 27, 2014)

stickboy1375 said:


> Lighting over the tub is not required to be GFCI protected by the NEC, For whatever reason, fan manufactures require GFCI protection to appease the lawyers. This has always baffled me.


True, but any good GC or electrician would do that as a safety issue in my opinion. While code should be the minimum you do, it isn't necessarily ALL you should do.

Al


----------



## stickboy1375 (Apr 28, 2012)

Al_Amantea said:


> True, but any good GC or electrician would do that as a safety issue in my opinion. While code should be the minimum you do, it isn't necessarily ALL you should do.
> 
> Al


Any good electrician would comply with the NEC and local codes, opinions are optional... :wink:


----------



## Al_Amantea (Dec 27, 2014)

stickboy1375 said:


> Any good electrician would comply with the NEC and local codes, opinions are optional... :wink:


:laughing:

very true...


----------



## stickboy1375 (Apr 28, 2012)

Al_Amantea said:


> :laughing:
> 
> very true...


I'll do something above and beyond if requested, but I generally don't make it a rule to spend someones money without asking. 

Tough economy as it stands.


----------



## ritelec (Aug 30, 2009)

Al_Amantea said:


> Well, what he means is this...
> 
> The footprint of the tub or shower is the area of the floor covered by the tub or shower stall. The ceiling directly above the tub or shower stall would be inside this footprint.
> 
> ...



What's directly over? 

From water line or outer edge of tub. Nec please. Not opinion


----------



## Al_Amantea (Dec 27, 2014)

ritelec said:


> What's directly over?
> 
> From water line or outer edge of tub. Nec please. Not opinion


Outer edge of the tub.


----------



## Al_Amantea (Dec 27, 2014)

ritelec said:


> What's directly over?
> 
> From water line or outer edge of tub. Nec please. Not opinion


Outer edge of the tub. Just like your own footprint includes all parts of your foot (its outline), the footprint of the tub includes all parts of the tub. If your tub is in an alcove, as a lot of 5 ft tubs are, the entire alcove is included in the footprint.


----------



## ritelec (Aug 30, 2009)

If I built a 10x6 foot alcove for my tub in my 30 x 20 bath that hole 10x 6 area would be treated as above my 5 x 3 or so tub? 

When wiring a fan that is above the tub in a wet location. Should it be wired with uf f??


----------



## Al_Amantea (Dec 27, 2014)

ritelec said:


> If I built a 10x6 foot alcove for my tub in my 30 x 20 bath that hole 10x 6 area would be treated as above my 5 x 3 or so tub?
> 
> When wiring a fan that is above the tub in a wet location. Should it be wired with uf f??


If you are having this much trouble figuring this out, maybe you should just hire an electrician to do this for you. The footprint of the tub is just that. If this confuses you greatly, spend the money for someone qualified to do the work. :thumbsup:


----------



## ritelec (Aug 30, 2009)

Just over the tub. Not the entire 60 square foot alcove. 
Nm is permissible. 

One last question. 
If Jack helped you off the horse would you help Jack off the horse?


----------



## Al_Amantea (Dec 27, 2014)

:laughing::thumbsupk... so ive been trolled. you got me


----------



## ritelec (Aug 30, 2009)

So totally playing. Be safe. :thumbsup:


----------



## Al_Amantea (Dec 27, 2014)

well, at least I didn't blow up or anything... what a great welcome to a newbie, huh?


----------



## Desertdrifter (Dec 10, 2009)

ritelec will just diy it methinks.


----------



## stickboy1375 (Apr 28, 2012)

ritelec said:


> What's directly over?
> 
> From water line or outer edge of tub. Nec please. Not opinion


Do you own a NEC?


----------



## ritelec (Aug 30, 2009)

Red black or white? 

By chance would you direct me to 410.10

Where's the part of gfci on fan


----------



## ritelec (Aug 30, 2009)

Think like you mentioned. Gfci on the fan is a manufacturers thang


----------



## sdafreddy (Jan 29, 2021)

ritelec said:


> Think like you mentioned. Gfci on the fan is a manufacturers thang


----------

